# Any info on oil consumption, how much is normal



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

When I was home last week I checked the oil in my mom's '03 and it seemed a little on the low side, it was still in the hatched area of the stick but on the low end of it. I didn't think anything of it because the engine was not quite up to operating temps when I checked. 
What does concern me however is that the car consumed nearly a quart before it hit 5000. I think the car is around 13-14k now and I am starting to notice the oil isssue, truth is I'm a little worried. Is it just a trait of the odd design on this motor to eat a quart between service intervals?
For reference the car is a tip, driven atleast 5 times a week with an average of 200 miles a week. My mom is pretty easy on the car however I know she will push it reasonably hard every once in a while. The car is driven off within a minute or two of startup and I doubt she would push the car till it's warmed up. We have the car on a steady diet of 5W30 synthetic from the dealer on a 5000mile service interval.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Any info on oil consumption, how much is normal (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Mine burnt 1 quart by 600 miles. After that, hasn't bunned a drop between changes and I drive mine hard. 65K now. Industry standard for oil consumption is 1qt per 1000 miles. Some marques allow for more, like Benz which is 1ltr per 1000km - 1.2-1.2qts per 620 miles..








And 5W30 is too thin. The W8 specifies 5W40...


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Any info on oil consumption, how much is normal (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Just over 60K on mine, and I haven't burned or lost a drop since the day I drove it off the dealers lot. 
"Burning" oil is fairly common for some reason. BMW's 3.0 liter inline 6 is notorious for burning oil, usually only until around 10-15,000 miles, but plenty of owners report that they continually have to add a quart even after that. I'm a former Z3/3.0 owner, and mine experienced the same oil loss.
My last 01.5 GLX 5-speed also never burned any oil at all.
My '97 GTIVR6 didn't burn a drop up to around 100K.


----------

